# Programme unix : comment je fais ?



## Alain55 (4 Janvier 2007)

Le logiciel est une version unix de winrar 3.6.2 qui est me semble-t'il le seul moyen de créer des fichiers segmentés, protégés et réutilisables par des Windowsiens. Mais j'ai un répertoire avec plusieurs fichiers dedans, je n'ai jamais fait ce genre de manip, et pourtant j'ai des tas de bouquins qui en parlent, mais c'est imbuvable. Alors si quelqu'un peut faire un petit topo install, test, man rar et me dire comment faire ce serait un chef  

En utilisation unix, on est forcément loggé en root ?

Merci à ceux qui prendrons la peine d'alimenter le thread que je lance, après on passe peut être aux logiciels libres ? Nan, je blague, pas tout d'un coup....
Bonne année


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi se compliquer la vie?

Edit: au temps pour moi il semble qu'il ne soit plus dispo. Donne moi ton email par MP et je te l'envoie ce soir.


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Janvier 2007)

Alain55 a dit:


> En utilisation unix, on est forcément loggé en root ?



Non hein ! tu peux utilisé des programmes Unix en user ou en root, bien que certains touchant à la configuration du système nécessitent les privilièges super-utilisateur (root).
Mais vu que tu travaille sous Os X, tu peux même dans ce cas utiliser *sudo (super-user do...)*, un commande qui te donne momentanément les droits root avec ton utilisateur normal.

Pour faire une install d'un logiciel Unix, il suffit souvent de faire ceci :


```
$ ./configure
$ make
# make install
```

Mais souvent le mieux est de lire le fichier *README* ou *INSTALL* dans lequel on te donne la procédure à suivre pour installer ton logiciel.  

Ou $ signifie que tu est en user et # en root.

Pour lire le mode d'emploi d'un logiciel installé, il te suffit de taper un 


```
$ man nom_du_soft
```


----------



## Alain55 (7 Janvier 2007)

> Pourquoi se compliquer la vie?


 SimplyRAR 1.0.9 Currently Unavailable on VersionTracker ! donc je suis ton conseil, pour essayer, mais je voulais en profiter pour entrer un peu dans la couche Unix du système.



> Pour faire une install d'un logiciel Unix, il suffit souvent de faire ceci :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Probablement exact, mais à condition d'avoir les bons fichiers (sources) . Merci en tout cas je commence à peine mon apprentissage. Mais tout ce que vous me dites est intéressant.

Pour faire bref, j'ai utilisé 
	
	



```
sudo cp LOCALISATION DE LA COMMANDE usr/bin/
```
 et elle semble installée et utilisable. Par contre la commande 
	
	



```
man
```
 ne la prend pas en compte.

Je me trompe ? ou make est pour lancer une compilation de sources ?


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Janvier 2007)

Alain55 a dit:


> SimplyRAR 1.0.9 Currently Unavailable on VersionTracker ! donc je suis ton conseil, pour essayer, mais je voulais en profiter pour entrer un peu dans la couche Unix du système.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*make* est une commande qui valire un fichier _makefile_.
Dans le fichier _makefile_ il y a des instructions pour compiler (il peut y en avoir d'autre).
(*man make*)

*man* c'est pour _man_ual, si la commande man ne trouve pas le manual, c'est qu'il n'est pas install&#233;.
Peut-&#234;tre qu'il se serait install&#233; (si il y en a un) en utilisant *make install*, qui aurait donc lancer les instructions "install" du fichier _makefile_ (qui la plupart du temps consiste &#224; mettre le binaire g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; et le manual au bon endroit.


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

Alain55 a dit:


> Probablement exact, mais à condition d'avoir les bons fichiers (sources) .



A ça ! C'est un peu un prérequis . Si tu veux installer un programme Unix, a part qq exceptions (opera, vmware,...) tu a les fichiers sources. Tu peux généralement les trouver sur sourceforge.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2007)

Pr&#233;cisons que, par d&#233;faut, make aime les fichiers *M*akefile, avec une capitale.
Pas fondamental mais toujours bon &#224; savoir.


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pr&#233;cisons que, par d&#233;faut, make aime les fichiers *M*akefile, avec une capitale.
> Pas fondamental mais toujours bon &#224; savoir.


Ah ben &#231;a je savais pas


----------

